# Election next Tuesday



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Got a flyer in the mail from the NRA today asking me to vote for Clayburgh next Tuesday.It says Pomeroy is hiding his anti-gun leanings.Anyone want to discuss this?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

This is a tough one but let me make some guesses. It is very hard being the lone ranger from ND and when your a democratic you are at the mercy of NY,CA, and those other large very liberal states with over 40 members each in the house, mostly Democrate. If you want to push anything for the good of ND it's called lets make a deal. You have to compromise some of the down home common sense values in order to get anything done. I am probably one of the most conserative members on this site but I will still vote for Earl. I meet him a couple of times even had breakfest with him in a small group setting. You can talk to him and he listens. Dorgan is Okay also. The one that I am not sure of is Conrad. They all need to be educated on gun legislation. I don't know if they have been exposed to much hunting or the shooting sports. They have all done a lot for ND. I just wish when some of their coleages get too radicule on gun legeslation they would speak up loudly with that good old ND common sense


----------



## Westerner (Mar 15, 2002)

The sad thing about gun legislation is that it tries to draw lines on very arbitrary bases. I think everyone would agree that it would be better to not allow a gun into the hands of the "sniper." However, the nation does have a long history of responsible gun owners who legitimately use their guns for self-defense and for hunting purposes. These individuals are not a threat to society and would certainly not abuse their right to own a fire arm. The trick, like in so many things, comes in trying to draw the line.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Probably because Democrat has become synonomous (sp?) with Gun Control in a lot of people's minds (and in the NRA's)...due in large part because it's true most of the time. Now in ND this may not be true, but for the majority of the country it is. I doubt the NRA has backed a single DFL candidate.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

In the NRA pulication I received they (NRA) endorsed 14 democrates in the state legislative races. Anyone hear the Ole and Lena ads for Colin Pederson on the radio. Mostly positive and very funny :lol: His campanign should get a national award, it is possibly the most positive add in the 50 states plus good humor :beer:


----------

